# Parcheggio San Siro e Casa Milan



## Theochedeo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Domani per la prima volta andrò con la mia macchina a Casa Milan e San Siro e volevo chiedervi quali sono i parcheggi migliori per entrambi. Grazie mille dei consigli in anticipo!


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Casa Milan non ti so rispondere, ma per San Siro vai al parcheggio di Lampugnano, sei a 15 minuti a piedi da San Siro, paghi 2,60 euro e al momento di andare a casa sei comodissimo per immetterti in tangenziale. 

I parcheggi più vicini a San Siro sono cari e ad uscire è l'inferno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2015)

Per quanto riguarda Casa Milan è difficile ma un posticino lo puoi trovare a 2-300 metri dalla sede, ma è davvero piccolo ed è difficile trovare un posto libero.


----------

